# Tons of tanks for sale



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

What was this guy thinking? To own so many tanks is crazy. What kind of a person would want more than one small aquarium in their house?

If you want to acquire a water aquarium for decorative tropical fish you may find a nice small one here:

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/hsh/790658449.html

--Nikolay


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

we all have occasional moments of clarity... They just never last!


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

after all, I burned out a month or two ago and thought about getting rid of some of my lesser performing tanks... But the bug returned and I replanted one and cleaned up another in preparation for replanting this past weekend and have plans to do a third this weekend. Sigh... We're just hopeless I guess.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh man, I'd love to get my hands on some of those tanks. Good thing for my checkbook he's so far away.


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

Thats just a few tanks not many at all.
That is Ernie in the TCA. The big half round tank is way neat.
It would make a really nice planted tank.
D'Wyatt


----------

